

Is the tech sector producing more startups than other areas? - woodtrail

As a 19 year old who reads HackerNews, it can feel overwhelming to read about all the startups that are being founded in the tech sector.<p>I'm wondering if this is just an effect of the HN echo chamber, or whether other industries are just as actively producing startups.<p>When I read about all the startups being founded in tech, I just start thinking "How am I supposed to start anything that competes with all these other people?"<p>I'm pretty sure this is an effect of the HN echo chamber, but it would be helpful if more educated people could tell me whether the tech sector produces a disproportionate number of startups, or whether it's this way in other areas too.
======
OafTobark
I can't say for certain on the number of tech vs non-tech startups and it
varies depending on what each person's take of a startup is. So putting that
aside, what I can say is _I_ that not every startup is tech base, even if a
large number are being covered here. For example, I think of Zappos (although
fairly no longer a startup by any means) as a shoe company. Not a tech
company. They merely utilize tech to run their business. Some startups are
very tech centric. Some utilize tech to run. And there are a range of
everything in between. I think because of the community, HN tends to clearly
have a lot of tech related startups covered but there certainly are a number
of non-tech businesses out there.

What industries are you interested in?

